# The drugs don't work.............No side effects..........Whats next??



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Ive just finished my sixth cycle of clomid. I started on 50mg and am now up to 150mg.

I have blood tests every 21 and 28 days, and the highest result was a HUGE 1.7!!!!!

The clomid isn't working, as well as my blood test results I think another sign it wasn't working was the fact I had no side effects at all.

Ive got to go back to the hospital in a few weeks for another consultation. What should I be asking? Ive read that they only like to put you on clomid for 6 months.
Also what is the follicle tracking? Should I be asking about ovarian drilling?

I have PCOS and only one fallopian tube (which was blocked).


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya, i don't think i am responding 2 clomid either but i heard that they start on the weakest stuff first so maybe u can ask wot will work if 150mg clomid doesn't, i am also goin 2 ask for a scan as for all the docs seem to know i might not even have friggin ovaries!!    ok bit exagerated but they never checked anything on me just asked me a few questions and prescibed clomid, sorry i haven't really helped have I??


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi heavenlyharry,

I don't respond to clomid either. Only had 2 cycles of 100mg but my consultant's very business-like and thinks it'd be wasting my time if I carried on with it. The next stage for me is to have ovulation induction which is injections of follicle-stimulating hormone, with follicle tracking scans, then an HCG injection to release an egg once the follicle's reached the right size. My consultant says this gives good results in PCOS and they have a good pregnancy rate. 
However, I'm not sure about your situation - is your tube still blocked? because if it is, I don't know if this treatment's going to be suitable for you - you'll need an unblocked tube.

Best of luck,

Tilda xx


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

Tilda said:


> - is your tube still blocked? because if it is, I don't know if this treatment's going to be suitable for you - you'll need an unblocked tube.
> 
> Best of luck,
> 
> Tilda xx


No tube is now unblocked, was done when I had my HSG, it was checked after three months and was still unblocked. I have asked if its needs to be checked again, but they said if it didn't block after three months then it wont.

Thanks for the advice though. Looks like the injections could be next for me. Got loads of time though cant get IVF where I am until your 36, only another 9 years!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Harry....do you have a 28 days cycle? Do you ovulate exactly on CD14? It could explain why your levels are so low if you don't. Being even one day either side can affect your progesterone reading. Unless you ovulate on CD14, CD21 bloods won't be accurate. Just a thought.

xxx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi hon,

I have ov drilling and it worked for me, it ,made by cycle much better and much more regular.... you could ask for this having PCOS I am surprised they have not advised you to have this done already!

good luck
Emma xx


----------



## heavenlyharry (Dec 18, 2005)

KerryB said:


> Harry....do you have a 28 days cycle?
> xxx


No, I have a "what ever it feels like" cycle. I'm on provera to induce my periods, but sometimes that doesnt even work and I have to re-take. Cycle goes from 35days to 60days. Because my cycles are so long this is another clue to show I dont ovulate.


----------

